# sehr billiges Laptop zum surfen und Filme gucken



## Notebook-Freak (10. Dezember 2011)

Hallo ,
Ich suche einen ganz alten alten und möglichst billigen Laptop mit dem ich evtl Fernsehen ,Filme ,surfen,Dateien verwalten, Linux experimentieren usw kann
Ich habe hier im moment einen P3 (Dell C610) Laptop der im Prinzip reichen würde ,allerdings ist der schon so abgewrackt (Deckel locker, stürzt dauernd ab, Touchpad geht nicht usw...) .
Welche Ausstatung im Preis von ca. 50 Euro könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Und nein er soll 3. Rechner sein, sollte immer funktionieren und solide sein und nicht mehr als 40-50 Euro kosten!
Als OS wird Lubuntu genommen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2011)

Für 50€ kriegst Du da meiner Meinung nach rein gar nix. Selbst bei ebay kostet ein Note/Netbook mehr, solang es funktioniert. Dann allein "weil" es ein Notebook ist, kostet es halt was. Vor allem kann man dann so oder so nicht ein bestimmtes "empfehlen", weil es tausende gebrauchte Modelle gibt - woher sollen wir vorher dann wissen, welches man vielleicht dann auch ´zufällig jetzt grad irgendwo finden kann? ^^

Du kannst es eher umgekehrt machen: schau mal, was DU so an "Angeboten" findest, und dann können wir Dir sagen, ob das okay ist.


----------



## Doctordee1965 (10. Dezember 2011)

Versuche es mal hier   H+S Computer GbR Lanexperten  ......vieleicht ist da etwas für dich dabei.


----------



## Notebook-Freak (10. Dezember 2011)

Ok ,aber mit welchem Prozessor wäre so ein Preis realisierbar?
P4 oder PM oder andere?


----------

